# Connecting Android device to interactive board



## amz2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I would like to know if there is anyway to connect an android device to and interactive board..
Connecting the device to a projector is no problem.. but the idea is i want to be able to control the tablet (in my case) via the interactive board.
Is there any way to do that, coz i haven't found any clue about this..
and if there is, is it exclusive for certain kinds of interactive boards??
Note: the device is Google Nexus 7.

Please help,
and thanks in advance.


----------



## amz2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Can anyone please help
I'm really in need for this


----------



## amz2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Can anyone please help
I'm really in need for this


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What is an 'ioteractive board' ? Please provide a link,


----------

